# Rage Quit



## Landerson (17. November 2011)

Hallo Welt,
Gestern habe ich mal wieder NBA 2K12 und Call of Duty MW3 gespielt und gerade bei MW3 ist mir ein "neuer" Trend aufgefallen.
WoW Spieler kennen es vielleicht aus Random Gruppen - den *Rage Quit*.
Man hoert sie im  Chat bruellen wie Schei*** alles ist und dann sieht man nur noch "Spieler X - hat die Gruppe verlassen" oder "Player X is disconnected".

Damit will ich nicht sagen das ich noch nie einen Rage Quit begangen habe. Gerade gestern konnte ich es mir einfach nicht mehr antun und habe meine Playstation ausschalten muessen.
Wenn in Basket Ball der Ball einfach nicht ins Netz will oder bei MW3 die Waffe weniger Schaden macht als eine Wasserpistole dann kommt mir ab und an die Galle hoch.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
Habt ihr schon mal eine Rage Quit begangen?

Wenn ja in welchem Spiel und warum?

Zur kleinen Einstimmung habe ich mal das hier rausgesucht. Enjoy


----------



## floppydrive (17. November 2011)

Bisher in LoL so um die 10 Stück aber bei 1000 Wins geht das ok, in SC2 auch manchmal in einem 1on1 einfach ohne gg raus und ende


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2011)

Der Typ in dem Video, spielt aber auch unfassbar schlecht 

In letzter Zeit macht mich BF3 wütend, wenn ich spawne und in der selben Sekunde gemessert werde oder in ner Schusslinie spawne.
Aber Ausraster, dass ich ne Tastatur zerschlagen würde, hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. November 2011)

Ich gehe auch pfleglich mit meinem Zeug um, allerdings wäre es gelogen wenn mich Spiele nicht auch manchmal unglaublich wütend machen würden 
Ragequit bei WoW finde ich absolut legitim, das ist da echt unglaublich ätzend - bei DotA und anderen MOBAs kriege ich da allerdings echt hass wenn da einer leavt, da beiß ich dann in den sauren Apfel und verliere wie ein Mann.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Ragequitten...selten aber es passiert.

Da kann ich mich auch nicht von losreden.

Ich lese leider viel zu viel und bekomme viel zu viel mit, als das ich gewisse Dinge übersehen könnte. Und da kann ich auch ein wenig pissig werden, wenn die Kriegertanks in WoW mit Intelligenz rumlaufen. Oder aber wenn meine Gruppe absichtlich das Spiel ruiniert und bei DotA dann die Items zerstören oder 5 x innerhalb von 10 Minuten direkt nach dem Respawn in 5 Leute rennen, nur um diese weiter zu "feeden".


Viel schlimmer finde ich aber derzeit jene, die NICHT ragequitten.
Alleine in den letzten 3 Tagen wurde ich in so einer Form beleidigt, das ich diese Anonymiker im echten Leben wohl verklagen würde.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie voreingenommen man sein kann, das man Leute, die sich für ein Telefonat entschuldigen, bei dem sie 2 Minuten afk gehen müssen, schließlich als Nazis, alternativ Juden, Idioten (weitere Begriffe nenne ich jetzt mal nicht, aber es war nur der Anfang) beschimpfen muss und diese nachträglich versucht zu kicken, weil man selbst unfähig ist.
Ich hatte gestern einen Treant Protector im guten alten DotA dabei, der unfähig war, sich unsichtbar zu machen oder WIEDER unsichtbar zu machen, wenn es notwendig war, aber sich dann bei mir beschwerte, weil ich nicht eingegriffen habe, wenn ich alle Fähigkeiten auf CD habe.

Dafür hagelte es dann Kickversuche, Beleidigungen gegen mich, gegen die Leute, die NICHT kicken wollten...Schließlich begann er, sich an den Statistiken aufzugeilen, da er ja so viele Siege mit diesem Bot erreicht hat, stellte mich weiter als Noob da und ließ auch keine Gelegenheit dazu aus.

Am Ende hatte ich aber wirklich jeden im Spiel durch eine ganz brauchbare Farmitensität überholt, sodass ich alleine 3 von 5 Gegnern tötete und die anderen wegrannten, während sich unser Treant nur noch damit beschäftigte, meine Kills zu klauen und mich als Killstealer beschimpfte, wenn ich nach 75% Vorarbeit weitere 20% bis zum Tod onehittete, weil er sie gerade angeschlagen hat.

Schlussendlich habe ich ihn dann doch noch "knapp" überholt.

Ich frage mich immer noch, wie angepisst der nu sein musste, zu sehen, von so einem Noob (immerhin Dota-League Top 200 Spieler bis 2008) dann wirklich zerrissen geworden zu sein.

Leider war er alleine gestern in den 3 Spielen nicht der Einzige, das ging nahtlos so weiter, egal wie freundlich ich war und egal, wie ich meine Lanes tatsächlich kontrollieren konnte.


----------



## iShock (17. November 2011)

ich rage gern mal - gehört für mich aber auch irgendwie dazu zum spielen. (Manchmal auch ganz gut das man ne pause macht vom ganzen zocken ^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73UKnn5fSbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei Demon Souls hab ich regelmäßig die Konsole ausgemacht, bei anderen Spielen beleidige ich dann entweder den Fersehr/Monitor und fertig.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. November 2011)

Grausam! Es gibt halt solche Tage.. da sollte man kein DotA spielen.
Vote 4 more last hit Lions!


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Zur kleinen Einstimmung habe ich mal das hier rausgesucht. Enjoy



Und ich musste es leider entfernen. Das im Video gezeigte Spiel ist in DE beschlagnahmt.


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

Also um ehrlich zu sein ist mir sowas noch nie passiert. 
Ok wo ich noch jünger war an der Playstation vielleicht das ein oder andere Mal ausgerastet, aber das ist solange her...

In WoW und Co, hats mir eigentlich nie so aufgeregt, dass ich deswegen dann direkt gequitted hab.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Grausam! Es gibt halt solche Tage.. da sollte man kein DotA spielen.
> Vote 4 more last hit Lions!




Also wenn ich damals "gestohlen" habe, was vllt. in 5 von annähernd 4000 Spielen passieren musste (ich sehe gerade, das meine Dota-League Statistiken für immer verschollen sind, Dota-League wurde zu Grabe getragen mit dem erscheinen von Skyrim), dann war dies zumeist unter Einverständnis der Gruppe oder aber in meinen Hochzeiten mit DEN damaligen Carrierhelden wie Naix oder Void.

Das waren dann aber auch wettbewerbsrelevante Spiele, in denen es um den Sieg ging, und niemals um Kleinkriege mit anderen Spielern.

Andersrum habe ich aber auch dann auf Kills komplett verzichtet, indem ich meine Fähigkeiten bewusst nur zur Schwächung oder zum Disable eingesetzt habe, um den Carriern des Teams dann den Kill zu liefern.


----------



## Neneko89 (17. November 2011)

In Starcraft 2 hin und wieder mal (Bin n echt schlechter SC-Spieler, muss man dazu sagen) ...aber in SC2 is das ja halbwegs normal  Siehe "Idra"


----------



## Landerson (17. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und ich musste es leider entfernen. Das im Video gezeigte Spiel ist in DE beschlagnahmt.



Ups, das tut mir leid ZAM. Hatte ich ganz vergessen das dieses Spiel in Deutschland nicht so gern gesehen ist.
Naja der gute Mann hat noch mehr von den Videos auf Youtube.

Wer noch nicht QWOP kennt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H90UFbpR8Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Potpotom (17. November 2011)

Sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert... wenn mir in WoW etwas derart gegen den Strich gehe verabschiede ich mich und damit ist das Thema auch erledigt.

Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel... 

Bei meinem netten Finanzbeamten würde ich am liebsten "Rage-Quitten".


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2011)

Kommt drauf an was man unter Ragequit versteht, ich hab gestern bei LOL auch einfach gequittet, nachdem ich irgendwie in einem Lowi spiel gelandet bin und im vorherigen Game schon mit extremer inkompetenz meiner Mitspieler zu kämpfen hatte. Als dann Vlad, ich als Noc Jungle sich neben mich stellt und damage auf Blue macht und ich hundert mal Pinge das er back gehen soll und es ihm sogar schreibe und er weiter damage macht und ich Blue so nicht killen kann hab ich einfach gequittet.
Kommt aber eher selten vor.


----------



## Arosk (17. November 2011)

Kommt bei mir in 90% aller Games vor, WoW war ne Ausnahme  Meistens in Shooter.


----------



## zoizz (17. November 2011)

Ist halt was für Pussies.

Nie wäre jemand früher auf die Idee gekommen, einfach das Spiel/den PC auszumachen. Wie Männer wurde die Sch#is#e gemeinsam durchgestanden. Und wenn hier jetzt jemand sagt, er mache das auch ab und zu, naja wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten zum Essen rufen muss halt Folge geleistet werden... am besten kurz vorher noch mutig ein l2p n00bs in den Chat schmeissen ^^

neverever.


----------



## floppydrive (17. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ist halt was für Pussies.
> 
> Nie wäre jemand früher auf die Idee gekommen, einfach das Spiel/den PC auszumachen. Wie Männer wurde die Sch#is#e gemeinsam durchgestanden. Und wenn hier jetzt jemand sagt, er mache das auch ab und zu, naja wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten zum Essen rufen muss halt Folge geleistet werden... am besten kurz vorher noch mutig ein l2p n00bs in den Chat schmeissen ^^
> 
> neverever.



Is klar Junge


----------



## Landerson (17. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ist halt was für Pussies.
> 
> Nie wäre jemand früher auf die Idee gekommen, einfach das Spiel/den PC auszumachen. Wie Männer wurde die Sch#is#e gemeinsam durchgestanden. Und wenn hier jetzt jemand sagt, er mache das auch ab und zu, naja wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten zum Essen rufen muss halt Folge geleistet werden... am besten kurz vorher noch mutig ein l2p n00bs in den Chat schmeissen ^^
> 
> neverever.



Muss doch nicht nur bei Multi Player Spielen so sein wo richtige Maenner unterwegs sind. Manchmal kommt man an den Punkt wo es einfach nicht mehr weitergeht. Ob man dann speichert und ausmacht oder den Computer/Konsole einfach ausmacht spielt keine Rolle. Zum Glueck gibt es noch richtige Maenner die es durchziehenn.


Naja frueher war halt alles besser, hat auch schon mein Opa gesagt.


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir in 90% aller Games vor, WoW war ne Ausnahme  Meistens in Shooter.



Ich kann in CoD nicht ausstehen, wenn ich beim messern verfehle und gekillt werde.


----------



## ohh (17. November 2011)

also in bf3 komm ich dem oft gefährlich nahe, dieses scheiß vorm gegner spawnen, wie schon gesagt wurd, nervt ungeheuer, zu meiner wow zeit wars mehr ein preventieves quitten, also wenn ich bei ner gruppe das gewisse potential festgestellt hatte bin ich schon vorher raus bevor ich mich allzusehr aufregen konnte


----------



## Saji (17. November 2011)

Ich ärger mich gern wenn ich in BF3 direkt nach dem spawnen abgeschossen werde. Oder besser noch, gemessert. Warum spawn ich da dann überhaupt wenn da eh ein Gegner sitzt? Kann das Spiel denn nicht eine andere Stelle aussuchen, wenn da schon jemanden vom anderen Team sitzt... *seufzt*

Aber Rage Quits kommen bei mir nicht vor. Ich hau mir vielleicht mal aus Wut über meine eigene Dummheit aufs Knie und weiter gehts.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. November 2011)

Aufregen? ... Ja.
Rage Quit? ... Nie.

Ich beiß mich durch. Egal wie frustrierend es ist. 
Ich kann ein Spiel nicht einfach so gewinnen lassen. 

Wenn es zu schwer ist, muss ich besser werden. (z.B. The Binding of Isaac). Wenn ich zu schlecht bin, muss ich meine Spielweise ändern (z.B. MW3, LoL)


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ups, das tut mir leid ZAM.



Muss es nicht. Zur Kontrolle sind wir ja da ^^


----------



## Alux (17. November 2011)

Rage Quit hatte ich nie. Wenn mich mal irgendwas beim Game richtig aufregt schrei ich den Monitor an, verfluch ihn aufs übelste und beruhig mich dann wieder.

Ich weis nur noch von einer meiner ehemaligen Gilden der GM hat 2on2 gezockt, Heal Schamie, und pro Saison durchschnittlich 2-3 Tastaturen, 4 Mäuse und 2 Headsets geschrottet während er Enrage war


----------



## BlizzLord (17. November 2011)

Also mein Vater ist ein experte im Ragen leider nicht im quitten.

Der brüllt auch dne ganzen Tag die Konsole an er macht den Scheiss einfahc nicht aus. 

Manchmnal möchte ich rausgehen und die Playstation durchs fenster schmeissen. >.<


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mc-t1BZkruo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Headset wegschmeissen... woher kenn ich das nur?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. November 2011)

Das ist wohl ein Symptom von Team spielen, in StarCraft ist im 1v1 praktisch immer Friede Freude Eierkuchen.

Es hilft aber auch da übrigens zu zugucken wie die eigene Basis langsam stirbt statt das Spiel direkt zu verlassen. Und so ein paar Minuten zu entspannen.

Generell gehen mir spiele aber fast nie so nah das ich mich echt aufrege. Es ist dann eher so ein dumm gelaufen, das ist doof, nächstes mal wird besser Gefühl. Sterben spornt an 

Mein Tisch hat allerdings 'ne Delle vom Controller von assassins creed. Scheiß punktgenaues gespringe da


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

Ich finde, wer Geräte durch den Raum schmeißt hat ein eindeutiges Problem mit Aggressionen... 
Normalerweise hat man da eine innere Hemmschwelle, sich zusammenzureißen, und keine Sachen kaputt zu machen oder laut rumzubrüllen. Wenn man die Schwelle übertritt, dann war man entweder vorher schon sauer und hält es deshalb nicht mehr aus oder ist wie gesagt, irgendwie aggressiv veranlagt oder hat andere psychische Probleme. ^^

Mich haben auch schon unzählige Spiele und Multiplayer Gefechte aufgeregt bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber ich bringe es dabei kaum heraus, laut zu werden. Erst Recht werfe ich keine Bauteile meines PCs durch die Gegend, wär ja noch schöner, der kann doch nix dafür...

Halt vom Playstation Controller in jungen Jahren mal abgesehen...


----------



## Zonalar (18. November 2011)

Ihr kennt das ja auch: Man ist am LoL/DotA/HoN zoggn mit ner random Gruppe und plötzlich leaved einer. Nicht nur, dass ein Mitspieler fehlt, es demotiviert auch die ganze Gruppe. Aber das Spiel ist noch lange nicht verloren! Gute Kommunikation, konstruktive Kritik, Hilfe, Map Awareness und das feeden des eigenen Carrys, hat bei mir so einige Spiele gerettet =) Wenn ich solche Spiele gewinne, fühle ich mich wie ein


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2011)

Also "Rage" Quit hat ich noch nie... wenn ich fort geh, dann entweder mit Ankündigung und Grund oder... ich bin einfach fort... wenn es absolute Vollidioten sind, bringt es nicht viel da noch zu erklären, warum man jetzt weg will, so spare ich mir jedwede weitere Interaktion und eventuelle Kopfschmerzen indem ich mich zurücklehne und den Powerknopf am PC einmal drücke...


----------



## Gnorfal (18. November 2011)

Noch nie passiert. In keinem Spiel.

Die Griechen sollten lieber Rage-quitten....


----------



## Laxera (19. November 2011)

sorry aber:

die griechen sind zu faul ihre hand nach dem button aus zu strecken  ^^

so back to topic:

rage quitting?

naja, kommt drauf an, wenn man mich aufregt (nicht gesagt missings in LOL z.B. oder das nicht unter kontrolle haben der side-lanes (spiele sehr of den mid-laner) das immer einer frei über die karte gimpen kann, der nicht jungler ist!) dann mache ich 1-3 tode mit, wenn das dann so weiter geht, dann gehe ich in keine teamfights mehr sondern jungle selbst um mich hoch zu feeden, sollte es dann immer noch net klappen, dann kann es schon sein das ich einfach raus gehe (vor allem wenn ich mit freunden im TS spiele, die einen miss doch nur sagen müssten etc.

bei anderen spielen hatte ich das noch nicht, weder shooter noch RPG

mfg LAX


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> rage quitting?
> naja, kommt drauf an, wenn man mich aufregt (nicht gesagt missings in LOL z.B. oder das nicht unter kontrolle haben der side-lanes (spiele sehr of den mid-laner) das immer einer frei über die karte gimpen kann, der nicht jungler ist!) dann mache ich 1-3 tode mit, wenn das dann so weiter geht, dann gehe ich in keine teamfights mehr sondern jungle selbst um mich hoch zu feeden, sollte es dann immer noch net klappen, dann kann es schon sein das ich einfach raus gehe (vor allem wenn ich mit freunden im TS spiele, die einen miss doch nur sagen müssten etc.
> bei anderen spielen hatte ich das noch nicht, weder shooter noch RPG
> mfg LAX



Du könntest natürlich auch einfach einmal auf die Minimap schauen und dein Problem wäre gelöst.

Ich ragequitte eigentlich nie. Ausser manchmal z.B. bei BF 3, aber da auch nur wenn ich ohne ein Team spiele und es sowieso keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Laxera (19. November 2011)

mach ich - aber wenn ich gerade meinen gegner bekämpfe (also weil ich ihn töten möchte und das auch hinkriege wenn ich konzentriert an die sache gehe und deshalb keine zeit für die map habe) dann ist keine zeit da und dann währe ein "miss" oder "ss" doch ganz praktisch, vor allem wenn das missing so nen squishy killer wie AKALI ist 

mfg LAX


----------

